# the gruesome twosome - tibetan terriers



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Latest photos of the tt pups


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wonderful photos


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

tere sooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Gorgeous


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow, what gorgeous cuties xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you biggest problem is telling them apart when they are galloping round the garden !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keisha did have a white tip to her tail but she obviously decided she didnt like it so has 'thinned' it out lol, looks like she has chewed it off :blink:

Coats going through the hard stage at the min where they are losing their puppy coat so taking a lot of looking after


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

So gorgeous and very interesting dog breed, I like that little tongue out photo..


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Very beautiful dogs, lovely photos too!


----------

